

Microsoft Unveils 'Star Wars' Light Sabre Game - Osiris
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304474804576369740650021326.html

======
tobylane
That's.. not an article. [http://www.vg247.com/2011/06/06/star-wars-kinect-
title-demoe...](http://www.vg247.com/2011/06/06/star-wars-kinect-title-demoed-
control-your-lightsaber-with-gestures/) I hope you can turn off the help like
turning.

------
nextparadigms
I'd like to see some martial arts training games for Kinect. That would make a
lot of sense. But I'm not sure how accurate Kinect is right now, and it would
need to be pretty accurate.

